# whats the probability that my mantis has a parasite ?



## 13ollox (Jun 6, 2006)

just received 2 Parasphendale Agrionina from martin french , the female moulted en route and so died as a result ! but the male is very lively , however , his 4th segment is rather large and plump and then his 4 remaining segments are normal size , could this just be he is very well fed , or how it is naturally , or is it an internal problem ?

Neil


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2006)

Only time I have seen internal parasites was in wild carolina mantids. They would often have a large maggot type parasite that made their entire abdomen huge. Not saying that is what your issue is but it's somethign to think about. Anyway you can get a pic?


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 6, 2006)

looks like that !

Neil


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks fine to me. I have a limbata that is the same shape. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 6, 2006)

thanks rick . i thought i'd just cheak to make sure , i was doubtfull it was anything but no harm in asking !  

Neil


----------

